# ZMA info??



## I Are Baboon (Jul 9, 2001)

Hey.  I was thinking about trying out ZMA.  I know some of you guys use it.  Do you know where I can find some additional info on it?  I know what this supplement does, but I want to find out HOW it works.  Also, any side effects, if any.  I've found some articles on the internet, but they are all posted by supplement sellers, so of course they only list POSITIVE effects of ZMA (trying to just sell the stuff to you).

Also, what brands do you use, and do you use powder or capsules?

Thanks!  

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by I Are Baboon on 07-09-2001 at 08:37 AM]</font>


----------



## Arnold (Jul 9, 2001)

Zinc and Magesium Aspartate are necessary minerals for testosterone production. If you're deficient in these two minerals, it will affect your testosterone levels.
It also aids and promotes a deeper sleep.

"Studies have shown that supplementing with 30mg of Zinc and 450mg of Magnesium per day can elevate testosterone levels up to 30%!"

Here is a link to a study:
www.musclephotos.com/zma.html 


------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## bludevil (Jul 9, 2001)

I use Twinlab ZMA fuel capsules.


----------



## Distortion (Jul 9, 2001)

i just ordered some biotest ZMA

------------------
the only thing better than making muscle, is making muscle cars


----------



## BroadStreet (Jul 9, 2001)

I use whatever good name brand is on sale at the time. Twin Lab and EAS are the brands I've used thus far.


----------



## new1shmoo (Jul 9, 2001)

I`ve been using Biotest ZMA for a few weeks now. I have not been getting any more sleep, but that`s because of my hectic schedule. But I have been getting good deep sleeps and been dreaming some very interesting dreams. I seem to have more energy and alertness and I`m not sure it`s because of the zma but it probably has something to do with it. As far as side effects, I`ve had none.


----------



## Charger (Jul 10, 2001)

I am using Bio-Test at the moment. Definitly gives me a deeper sleep. That effect seemed to lesson the longer I took them so I layed off for a month as just started taking them again. Getting some great sleep again.

------------------
Can't never did nothin,(Dedicated to my father)


----------



## Distortion (Jul 14, 2001)

whoa, i just took it for the first time last night. i got such a deeper sleep, the deeper the sleep you are in usually the more dreams you will have, i was trippin. lol 
it seems like good stuff

------------------
the only thing better than making muscle, is making muscle cars


----------

